# Small business on a Bridging Visa



## EmilyM (Aug 28, 2014)

Hello Forum!
I'm from the US and on a Bridging Visa waiting to hear about my partner visa. I am an artist and would like to make myself a more professional business, so curious if anyone knows if I am allowed to do that? Like can I register my business name and get an ABN and start my own small business? 
I have unlimited working rights under my Bridging Visa, so can't see why I wouldn't be allowed. But, anyone have experience or know if this is legal? 

I don't want to mess up my visa status or cause problems! 

Thanks for all the help in advance!


----------

